# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Denkall d-bol

## JMack

Is it legit?

----------


## Big Vick

Check out batch numbers at ausvetdenkall.com

----------


## JMack

ok the bottle and hologram look good but the pills do not and the exp date is not listed yet. the bottle was sealed do i dont know, maybe the site is not updated much?

----------


## JMack

but i just posted the pic

----------


## Big Vick

I got the same thing havent used them yet though...

My lot and date was on the site though... check previous batches on that same site...

----------


## BooCooo

i had some just like those but they came in a box

----------


## JMack

did the pills look the same, blue oval kinda with a center break line?

----------


## Big Vick

yea they are Blue ovals... that look like they are split in two seperate pieces... curvy line down the middle seperating them... and they are tiny...

----------


## JMack

So i are the good

----------


## JMack

I guess they are ok i have gained 12 pounds in 10 days a lot of bloat though

----------


## mr.freeze

how much did you take!!and how much time before you feel it!

----------


## JMack

i have been taking 40mg a day split up. feeling some what stronger but not a ton. just a lot of water gain probably

----------


## chest6

thats the same kind i took. Damn that shit blew my face up

----------


## JMack

i am up a total of 16 pounds in three weeks but i have not really seen any strength increase

----------


## Big Vick

16 pounds is pretty good...

Noticeably bloated??

----------


## devil1

i cant believe people would go through the trouble of fakes anyways. dbol is just so damn cheap.

----------


## MuckDog

> So i are the good



this is an interesting sentence

----------


## JMack

easy on my typing
should say so are they good

Yeah i am bloated pretty bad

----------


## mr.freeze

whats the lot. and exp.date on your d-bol.

----------


## JMack

Tbd 017 
03 2007

----------


## mr.freeze

thanx for the reply!!

----------


## mr.freeze

jmack was it pack like that with does 3 sponge and a small freshness pack.

----------


## mr.freeze

sorry! pics

----------


## JMack

Yes just like that

----------


## inspector_injector

Looks legit, and obvoiously it's legit if your gaining weight. If your bench hasn't gone up 20lbs. in 4-5 weeks then I'd start to worry about it's legitamacy. Looks pretty damn legit though. Good luck with your cycle and gains.

----------


## sevenmann

This product has made me gain 15lbs........bench has shot up but "bloated like crazy"
appetite has increased too........People, keep the dosage on this product down....I find my strength the same taking low dose per day.....

----------


## Dizz28

> This product has made me gain 15lbs........bench has shot up but "bloated like crazy"
> appetite has increased too........People, keep the dosage on this product down....I find my strength the same taking low dose per day.....


4 year old thread.

----------

